# Mushrooms



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

My 60 is sandy up front with mostly maple and poplar, as you head north the soil turns more swampy as you go into the cedars and white pine. There is a stand of balsam, dogwood and witch hazel between the two areas, it is like three distinct sections of land. I once saw mushrooms that looked like they might be edible in the wetter areas but of course I would not eat them unless I was sure. I was wondering if anyone knew of a type of mushroom that grew in a setting such as this?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

stick you might have a better chance getting an answer here in this forum. good luck.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

stick bow said:


> My 60 is sandy up front with mostly maple and poplar, as you head north the soil turns more swampy as you go into the cedars and white pine. There is a stand of balsam, dogwood and witch hazel between the two areas, it is like three distinct sections of land. I once saw mushrooms that looked like they might be edible in the wetter areas but of course I would not eat them unless I was sure. I was wondering if anyone knew of a type of mushroom that grew in a setting such as this?


What time of year? Oysters are easy to spot and ID. They are white or creamy colored and often grow on dead poplar trunks. Can be found all spring and summer. Little black and brown beetles in the gills are a confirming feature. Tasty. 

Suillus pictus are also easy to ID, and grow in the fall. They grow under white pines, are gold flecked with maroon on top and when you touch the underside they do NOT stain purple. Excellent eating.

Horn of plenty are also easy to ID. They grow on old mossy game trails or 2-tracks, often in areas shaded by large white pines, etc. They are black/dark gray and look like little trumpets pointing up. Also called trumpets of death, although they are very edible, just called that because they look like trumpets and are black. Taste pretty good. 

I suggest you get a book(s) on the subject before you experiment .

Butch


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

SB 
there are literally thousands of different shrooms out there and the possibilities are endless.
If your really interested, go get a couple of books from the library and you might get an idea of what they are and try and ID them the next time you
see them.
The National Audubon Society field guide to Mushrooms has some great photos and info and is a good first book.
Not too many mistakes are allowed with shrooms, some are great tasting, some are poisonus and a few are simply deadly.

Mattt


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah the books. Hit the books, and even mushroomexpert.com among others
Off hand I'd say white morels are a possibility, oysters also. But you wanna know what your digesting before it is too late. Get educated first, and take photos and compare them to the known specimens and habitat.
Some shrooms resemble others that just have subtle differences between them. For instance, one that may look like another that is only found on the ground while the other is found only on wood. But the one that only grows on the ground is good.
It scares me how difficult it is to know what you have sometimes.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

"I once saw mushrooms that looked like they might be edible in the wetter areas but of course I would not eat them unless I was sure."

Be VERY careful!!! There are a lot of mushrooms out there that can make you very sick, and even cause death. Make sure that you are 100% without a doubt certain of what you have before eating them. Spore prints, field guides, internet research, or going with someone that REALLY know the mushrooms. I collect and eat many different kinds of mushrooms in Michigan and there are some out there that I prefer more than the morel! I know that is hard to believe, but it's true!! The "hen of the woods" that grows directly at the base of oak tree's in the fall....Those are good! Chanterels are going to be starting here hopefully as soon as we get our next good rain. Those are some tasty buggers, too! Just PLEASE make sure what you have your hands on before you put 'em in your tummy!


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks folks for all the advice, I think I need to get some books!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

be sure to ake a pic and post it, mushrooms can be so overwhelming. theres so many, and so many similar looking ones. just dont eat any.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i also wanted to add that mushroom enthusiasts love figuring out mystery shrooms so if you post a pic we will all figure it out hopefully.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Now we had some rain and time is nearing for some species, I might check out my local summer-fall shroom spot after work tomorrow. I really get into finding and photographing the roons.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

It is definitely a wonderful "hobby". The chants should be starting. We need more precip though! And once again....I can not stress enough....NEVER eat a mushroom that you are not 120% certain of it's identity. My freezer is getting depleted quickly! And I surely didn't find many morels this spring. I mainly focus on the Kings, Chants, Chickens, Trumpets, and Hens during the summer and fall. Some great eating! MMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------

